# 3G coverage in Chennai?



## nginx (May 4, 2013)

I am moving to Chennai within a couple of weeks because I got my job posting there. I want to purchase a dongle or 3G SIM with data card before leaving. 

Please recommend the telecom provider with the best 3G coverage in Chennai (near Velachery). BSNL, Airtel, Docomo, Aircel, Vodafone or some other?

I am also open to CDMA suggestions such as Tata Photon Plus. All I need is stable connection and speed.


----------



## nginx (May 11, 2013)

Nobody on TDF from Chennai?


----------



## Abhishek Nama (May 11, 2013)

nginx said:


> Nobody on TDF from Chennai?



I am not from Chennai, but have lots of friends and relatives there. I would suggest Airtel. It's a bit expensive, but their service is good.


----------



## nginx (May 11, 2013)

Abhishek Nama said:


> I am not from Chennai, but have lots of friends and relatives there. I would suggest Airtel. It's a bit expensive, but their service is good.



Unlimited plans are similar to Tata Photon but the speed after FUP is exceeded is very poor @ only 80kbps, very slow for even basic browsing.

Since nobody responded to this thread for over a week, I went ahead and ordered a Tata Photon Plus yesterday because of its reasonable speed after FUP. Hope it won't let me down. I am still not sure of 3G, so many people complain that their 3G connection frequently drops to 2G in many areas. The tariff plans are also not very enticing.


----------



## moniker (May 11, 2013)

Yup, Airtel is quite decent. Depends on your area. My house is 30 km from Velachery (On the northern suburbs of the city) and I get a somewhat stable connection with an average speed of around 3.5 - 4 Mbps.


----------



## Abhishek Nama (May 12, 2013)

nginx said:


> Unlimited plans are similar to Tata Photon but the speed after FUP is exceeded is very poor @ only 80kbps, very slow for even basic browsing.
> 
> Since nobody responded to this thread for over a week, I went ahead and ordered a Tata Photon Plus yesterday because of its reasonable speed after FUP. Hope it won't let me down. I am still not sure of 3G, so many people complain that their 3G connection frequently drops to 2G in many areas. The tariff plans are also not very enticing.



Great, even tata is good. Try not to finish the fup limit  80kbps is just too slow


----------



## nginx (May 12, 2013)

Abhishek Nama said:


> Great, even tata is good. Try not to finish the fup limit  80kbps is just too slow



It will be very hard to stay within the 3GB limit they impose for the 750 plan. Back in the day when I had BSNL and had 2GB FUP for 2mbps plan, I could never stay within that limit and ended up paying double the expected bill every month.

Need to block all those flash ads and stay off Youtube at all costs. Hopefully I won't have to rely on the Photon too much if I can manage to get a good PG with decent Wifi in Chennai


----------

